# Your Reaction When Fedor Lost?



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

this was mine


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

My stream crashed as the bell for round one went off. 

When I linked to another the fight was already over. 

Fail on my part......


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

<------ Smacktalk section is over there


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

It's shock and a bit of sadness. I mean I know he's not invincible... but still... it was a bit sad to see him fall. And you know he didn't want to tap... but had no choice. He just hit once... I don't think he even knew how to tap... lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Is the world actually round? Is the sky really blue?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Dana White prepares his money cannon, detargets fedor, AIMS AT FABRICIO WERDUM.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

_CaptainRon said:


> Is the world actually round? Is the sky really blue?


:confused02:
Especially as he lost to WERDUM which I really didn't expect,I looked outside to see if the 4 horsemen of the Apocolypse were on their way,lol.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I laughed for a good minute.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Indifferent and relieved.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


>


Probably just me but check out "Brother unwraps fake xbox", it's mini Koscheck,lol no wonder he became an A-hole fighter with sick jokes like this,lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Reaction*

Does shocked and speechless describe it pretty good?


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

after i cried and wiped the tears away i cried some more...

i was speachless and then was like... **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

***** You*

And who would you be referring to exactly?


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

the 42 inch tv sitting in my living room lol


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely gutted, truthfully i never saw that happening. I had doubts about Overreem and others; but no doubt whatsoever he would sail through Werdum. 

Gutted - but there is slight relief in there if i am honest. Now he's lost, a lot of things should change in the MMA world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*42 inch TV*

Don't take it out on the TV!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Expression*



Rauno™ said:


>


Yeah that was pretty much my reaction!


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

Obviously he was going to fall one day or another, but i did't expect it to happen this time since the last few days. 

It is a big mistake of him to go for the kill with no caution about possible submision after his takedown strike, knowing that fabricio is an expert on BJJ. It seems that he had a hurry to finish, whan indicates that he is not in his best condition anymore. 

I dont know if tis something phisical only or also related with motivation. When he talked about retirement before the fight it was then when i started thinking this could be his first defeat, but I didn't expect it anyway.

So now maybe it's time for retirement. Or on the other side it could be a new motivation to avenge this loss what returns fedor to the top. We will know in a few days.


----------



## Vilak (Feb 25, 2007)

I was hugely surprised and disapointed. I expected Fedor first loss to come from a bigger name. A sad day for me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*You*

I think it's a sad day for all of us!


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I think it's a sad day for all of us!


It's sad for me also, but we could expect it. This does not mean that he hasn't been the best in MMA for years, this means that anyone can be the best forever.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Best Forever?*

Could you explain that for me please?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

My reaction was damn why did I only put $30 on the guy at +500, that was the bet of the year. In the non-Fedor god world, this was a 50/50 fight in my mind and an easy wager. As MMA betting on underdog (especially UFC underdogs can make you good money)

After that I thought well now Overeem never get a chance to beat the hell out of him.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I was hoping for a more climatic finish than a submission in the first round due to carelessness. I was like "wow, he lost...but damn, I wish it was better than this, this loss sucks."


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Just found out now.

My reaction: Happy!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Loss Sucks*

So I guess you wanted a knockout or something?


----------



## bAz666 (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was geniunely pretty upset. I knew he'd lose some day, and for some reason I had a bad feeling about this fight, but it was still almost surreal to see. Sucks that this was the first fight his wife flew to the states to watch.

Oh well, I hope he comes back and starts a new streak, or atleast goes out with a win. As expected, he was just as gracious in defeat as victory. I'll forever be a Fedor fan.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I wasn't that shocked, to be honest with you.

Not because I had Werdum winning the fight, but because as I said in this thread:

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/77825-scott-coker-if-werdum-beats-fedor-i-would-not-shocked.html

I don't care who you are, if you're on the ground with Werdum, you're in some serious danger, even if your name is Fedor.

I thought Fedor would TKO him, but the fight hit the ground and, yeah, not shocked that Werdum submitted someone on the ground, even Fedor is in danger in such a guard.

I was, however, disappointed.


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

aellis1 said:


> Sucks that this was the first fight his wife flew to the states to watch.


I don't think so, he won't be alone in this sad day for him.



Michael Carson said:


> I wasn't that shocked, to be honest with you.
> 
> Not because I had Werdum winning the fight, but because as I said in this thread:
> 
> ...


Yes, probably if the fight remainded on the stand up fedor might had won, but it was fedor's to go to the ground. 

Why do you think fedor went to the groud knowing that? He is for sure much better on the stand up game than Werdrum.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor always fights where his opponent is strongest, I don't know why he does that.

He strikes with strikers, and has no fear going to the ground with BJJ guys/wrestlers, and often takes the fight there. That's another reason why he's the greatest ever, is that he almost always defeats his opponents where their strength's are. 

Fedor did the same thing tonight, but finally paid the price. 

It is what it is.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep this is what happened to me









BTW, Werdum in all his 4 losses 3 where by decision, the only TKO in his career was against Do Santos! He is a respectful fighter and me as a Fedor fan say congrats to him and HARD LUCK FEDOR 

Fedor even with the lose is the #1 P2P fighter in the world, and he lost because of him loosing his offensiveness too much


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Fedor always fights where his opponent is strongest, I don't know why he does that.
> 
> Fedor did the same thing tonight, but finally paid the price.


Yes, that's one of the reasons why I admire him so much. But from now he maybe should fight more tactically.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was shocked obviously. Fedor always likes to take the fight where his opponent is the strongest and this time it cost him big time. Now I'm not the greatest Fedor nuthugger, but I'm a fan and I'm sure he will be back. Losses happen and if not for Dana hyping Fedor the whole time it wouldn't be a big deal at all since it's not Fedor's first loss. What is shows you though is that he's not taking easy fights. I'm happy this whole Fedor splitting MMAF is finally over (at least I hope so).


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Just watched it and I was shocked, let out some profanities, tried calling every-one I know but they're all asleeep.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i still can't believe he actually lost, i'm glad for werdum. 
lol since i watched the fight live every 5 minutes "wow... fedor _actually_ lost" pops into my head.


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=ApyaopWUWHbpIe1aHtD0zYiMFI14?slug=dm-fedorfallout062710



> “There were several moments when I could escape, but I relied on myself too much and that’s why I paid for it. At the very moment when I had to escape, I stopped, and that moment was used for Fabricio to lock it on.”





> “The one who doesn’t fall never stands up,” said Emelianenko, the former PRIDE heavyweight champion, through an interpreter. “It happened that people made me an idol. But everybody loses. I’m just a human being. And if it’s God’s will next fight, I’ll win.”
> 
> Emelianenko said after the fight it was the triangle, not the armbar, that did him in.
> 
> “At the very beginning of the round, I hit him and I wanted to finish as soon as possible,” he said. “At that moment, I made a mistake. I would like to have a rematch with Fabricio if he was to agree. I’d love to do that.


Well, maybe this loss is even a very good new for fedor fans. He is no thinking on retirement any more and he has a new motivation now.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

i actually lost my boner when he got caught in that triangle choke.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a very big fan of Fedor, no doubt he's still the best heavyweight around. For those who don't, try fighting and winning for almost a decade. No other fighter comes close to his record even at 32-2-1. He lost via submission to a world class BJJ pratitioner and 2-time ADCC champion. The loss is legit, but you cannot take away anything from Fedor.

I am very disappointed, but not surprised. Fedor stepped into a BJJ champion's guard and paid for it. Both fighters trained hard and only one man can win, and this night it's Werdum. That's the excitement of MMA, it's very unpredictable, you're a champion now then you become the challenger later. A casual fan may say "I told you so!" but as an MMA practitioner and fan of the sport I can say "It's about time."

Just imagine being Fedor, everyone's expectations would be for you to win and you cannot lose. Expectations are always high everytime you step in the ring or cage. Like what he said in a pre fight interview "For some people I'm bad, for some I'm good." Right now it's more of a relief for him than a burden. At least now he can be normal like anyone else. He's just as classy in defeat as he is in his victories.

"The one who doesn't fall, doesn't stand up," Fedor. Now I do not think anyone would like to be in the recieving end. We haven't seen the last of him. He'll be back and he'll be better like any great fighter in history.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> My reaction was damn why did I only put $30 on the guy at +500, that was the bet of the year. In the non-Fedor god world, this was a 50/50 fight in my mind and an easy wager. As MMA betting on underdog (especially UFC underdogs can make you good money)
> 
> After that I thought well now Overeem never get a chance to beat the hell out of him.


Pretty much this... although, if Werdum ducks Overeem (I mean, who wants a a shitle tot???) and does rematch Fedor I'll be on Fedor in that one 'cos I doubt his game plan will involve jumping into a BJJ expert's guard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Pretty much this... although, if Werdum ducks Overeem (I mean, who wants a a shitle tot???) and does rematch Fedor I'll be on Fedor in that one 'cos I doubt his game plan will involve jumping into a BJJ expert's guard.


I didn't think he'd do that this time, but he did. :confused03:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

A while a go i could have seen myself shocked at seing Fedor lose (to Werdum), but when it finally happened, my first reaction was: "Well, didn't expect it, but in the end everyone losses".
When you are in this sport for such a long time and you don't lose for such a long period of time, it becomes a problem. Well, problem solved. I still think Fedor is better than Werdum, and one of the best HW in the world, but everyone losses at one point.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

My reaction was having a feeling as if l lost one of the most important things in my life.

However, and ironically, the loss reminded me of Brock's loss to Mir. 

Ultimately, Fedor will be remembered as the fighter who went undefeated for 10 years. It's like having a homerun record that no one can possibly catch up to.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

tecnotut said:


> My reaction was having a feeling as if l lost one of the most important things in my life.
> 
> However, and ironically, the loss reminded me of Brock's loss to Mir.
> 
> Ultimately, Fedor will be remembered as the fighter who went undefeated for 10 years. It's like having a homerun record that no one can possibly catch up to.


Hey! He didn't die you know. He didn't even retire.
He just lost a fight.
This is a sport where the smallest mistake can cost you a win. One false move, a slow reaction and you go to sleep: submitted or KO'd. Well it happened.
In his after fight interview, i saw the same Fedor as always. Calm, relaxed, humble. I think people should realise he is still the same person. Nothing special.
He said it himself. To many fans called him their GOD. He said he didn't want to be be a GOD. I think, in a way he expected to lose one day. 
IMO he will take his training a bit more seriously now and will come back the same Fedor, only better.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

limba said:


> Hey! He didn't die you know. He didn't even retire.
> He just lost a fight.
> This is a sport where the smallest mistake can cost you a win. One false move, a slow reaction and you go to sleep: submitted or KO'd. Well it happened.
> In his after fight interview, i saw the same Fedor as always. Calm, relaxed, humble. I think people should realise he is still the same person. Nothing special.
> ...


True. Ali lost a lot more than just once, yet he's considered the best boxer of all time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

limba said:


> Hey! He didn't die you know. He didn't even retire.
> He just lost a fight.
> This is a sport where the smallest mistake can cost you a win. One false move, a slow reaction and you go to sleep: submitted or KO'd. Well it happened.
> In his after fight interview, i saw the same Fedor as always. Calm, relaxed, humble. I think people should realise he is still the same person. Nothing special.
> ...


I agree completely. I think this loss and how he has handled it could do more for him than if he had won. I'm no Fedor fan but i accept that a lot of that is down to M1 and his fans rather than Fedor himself. Hopefully this loss gives his nuthuggers a bit of perspective and gives Fedor himself more motivation. I mean imagine Fedor with a Brock like training camp under his belt! I know its not his style and for a lot of people would take away from who Fedor is but he would be one scary man after a training camp like that!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Fedor was overconfident.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I agree completely. I think this loss and how he has handled it could do more for him than if he had won. I'm no Fedor fan but i accept that a lot of that is down to M1 and his fans rather than Fedor himself. Hopefully this loss gives his nuthuggers a bit of perspective and gives Fedor himself more motivation. I mean imagine Fedor with a Brock like training camp under his belt! I know its not his style and for a lot of people would take away from who Fedor is but he would be one scary man after a training camp like that!


Bingo!
I think, in recent years, and *especially* after Lesnar became UFC HW Champ, people/MMA fans and others gave birth to thousands of threads on MMA forums all over the world: "Who is the best? Why? Why not? What if ..this? What if that? When? Who? How?" ........ You get the idea.
It almost felt like children argueing: who would win: godzilla or king kong? bruce lee or jackie chan? chuck norris or steven segal? :sarcastic12:

And i also am 100% convinced, in all this time, a fighter named Fedor Emelianenko, went on his own road, decided the "what and why" for his career and his personal life, carried on with his normal and simple life, from time to time he continued training for some fights he had signed to appear in.
And all of this was something Fedor Emelianenko was accustomed on doing for the last decade. And life went on normaly. He won his fights, went back to his life.
Now he lost a fight...but he will do the same. And he will try to find and correct that mistake that made him lose.
Many people think that MMA is everything that matters. This signal has been transmitted by the UFC (maybe unintentionally) in their numerous Countdowns and Primetimes and other previews of their shows: fighters talking on how fighting means everything to them.
Well, for a guy named Fedor Emelianenko it's not the case. 

I know a lot of people will be dissapointed after this fight. But not because he lost the fight, but because he hasn't lost that something that makes him Fedor Emelianenko: he is still the same person, the same human, the same husband for his wife, the same father for his kids.

Edit: Fedor interview after losing to Werdum.
This is Fedor: win or lose. Only respect for the guy.


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx8kf...ure=youtu.be&a


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Honestly I felt sad.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i just sat in my chair, unable to speak for like a half hour. on my way back to my house i said WTF just happened? i laughed, remembered why i love MMA and silently gave werdum his props.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought his arm was going to break first, then I thought Fedor would surely stand, and then came the triangle and I was literally saying "nah this can't happen, it's never happened, oh man, it's happening.. WOAH that is a tight triangle now. That is way too tight to get out of, but there's no way this is how it ends.... *fedor taps* :| :| :| HOLY **** " 


still in shock, but glad I bet a little on Werdum.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

honestly never got behind fedor like a lot of people, i even bet against him. But anyway this guy starts talking garbage about werdum that fedor will smash him, then when werdum subbed him, i jumped up and laughed and said without control F*** Fedor over and over again.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I laughed, but it was more of a, deprocating sadness laugh than a that was great laugh. I think it was awesomely poetic he got subbed though. Oh well, no longer p4p #1 if you can't hang in your own playground!


----------



## aktivisten (May 9, 2010)

Damn，why fedor didn't do what anderson silva does, 
like anderson do to Maia & Letis...:sarcastic12:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

aktivisten said:


> Damn，why fedor didn't do what anderson silva does,
> like anderson do to Maia & Letis...:sarcastic12:


Yeah I also wondered that for a second, then I realised it was fedor.

He could have just back up and let werdum stand up but its not his style. He goes where the fight goes.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd rather he lose in this fashion, than actually getting his ass kicked lol If Werdum TKO'd Fedor in like the 2nd round, that would be crazy.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I was shocked that Fedor allowed himself to be caught in a triangle choke and even more shocked that he tapped.

But then I laughed my ass off. 

Fedor hasn't evolved as a fighter, he looked vulnerable in the Rogers fight in a way that showed he'd have serious trouble against big guys with actual skills like Brock or Carwin.

I don't think Werdum would win a rematch, as all Fedor would need to do is let Werdum get up whenever he's on his back.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I threw my hands up in the air and tried to not scream "YES!" Cause my family was asleep and my cheeks are all swollen and it would hurt really bad to scream.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just sitting there starring into the tv screen....


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i marched around my friends house jumping up and down hitting stuff with excitement so thrilled WERDUM won, ahh it was a good night.


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

>:| this


----------



## kicky crowbar (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

i got home at 2am, downloaded the fight.. when i saw fedor fight i pretty much yelled "OH SHIT" about 5 times as loud as my lungs and vocal cords can process.. probably woke up the entire building in my apt complex

i dont remember yelling so loud in my life


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think it's a sad day for all of us!


It is for me, I have a sudden hatred for anything triangle shaped,lol

I'm glad that if he had to lose it was against a guy like WERDUM, and not a Lesnar/Mir type character.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bush*



Ape City said:


>


When was that taken?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

When he was told he won Florida.



Jk, honestly not sure, I just thought GWB looked the most shocked out of the shocked famous people that showed up lol.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hahaha!*



joey__stalin said:


>


Now taht is funny!


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

was definitely mine. was so depressed I didn't even go out that night, I always thought Fedor would lose to Velasquez or another up and comer. not someone like Werdum thats the same age and was recently cut by the UFC


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

didnt see it live, but reading about it on the blogs this morning i was bummed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TEveMar-Go! said:


> was definitely mine. was so depressed I didn't even go out that night, I always thought Fedor would lose to Velasquez or another up and comer. not someone like Werdum thats the same age and was recently cut by the UFC


I actually laughed harder at the end of that fight than Fedor getting beaten or Forrest getting KOed with jab. Joe Baby rolling around on the mat crying as BJ licked his blood off of his gloves is one of the greatest moments in the history of MMA to me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Greatest Moments*

My greatest moment was when Randy dropped Tim within the first thirty seconds of that fight!


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

Myself, I was in complete shock. I knew he had to lose sooner or later but I would have never guessed he'd lose to Fabricio. If he was to lose I would have liked it to come at the hands of someone better. I've never been so bummed when a fighter lost haha.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

butters said:


> Myself, I was in complete shock. I knew he had to lose sooner or later but I would have never guessed he'd lose to Fabricio. If he was to lose I would have liked it to come at the hands of someone better. I've never been so bummed when a fighter lost haha.


Werdum have the best BJJ in the heavyweight division and a 2-Time ADCC champ. He made Fedor tap. It will be a lot crazier if he KO'd him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I was in shocked but nothing to serious like it happen to quick for me to react. Fedor was gonig to lose to someone anyways i had a gut feeling it was gonig to be soon. But this does not compare to when Machida got KOed.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...My reaction was disappointed and very surprised like most everyone else. Some say they laughed, which is typical of people who love to see greatness fail. The same hater bandwagon will happen to Anderson Silva when he loses his next fight. To error is human. He simply got caught. Fedor got caught trying to finish Werdum. He landed that right uppercut that put Werdum on his back. It may have not hurt Werdum but Fedor just had no respect for Werdum's very dangerous guard and tried to finish him. If Fedor would have just stood up after putting Werdum on his back and forced him stand, this thread would not even exist. It goes to show just how much of an impact he's made on the sport after 1 quick loss. I said a while back the Fedor hater bandwagon would blow up once he loses. Anyone who dog's Fedor now just because of this 1 loss has no sportsmanship or respect for what he's accomplished. He has one fight left on his contract with Strikeforce. Fedor will make the most of it. This loss will bring Fedor to a level higher than ever before...



marcthegame said:


> I was in shocked but nothing to serious like it happen to quick for me to react. Fedor was gonig to lose to someone anyways i had a gut feeling it was gonig to be soon. But this does not compare to when Machida got KOed.


...Excellent point...


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I was like ''WHAAAAAAT!?!??!''

For some reason, I thought he'd escape the triangle.

Though, even before the fight I was thinking Fabricio could be a tough challenge and actually cause a lot of problems for him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> I was like ''WHAAAAAAT!?!??!''
> 
> For some reason, I thought he'd escape the triangle.
> 
> Though, even before the fight I was thinking Fabricio could be a tough challenge and actually cause a lot of problems for him.


Lol i was so caught up in the moment that fedor was fighting that i taught there was on way he was gonig to tap. I taught he was gonig to slam the dude or escape and ground and pound.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

When I saw him follow Werdum tot he ground, I thought "OK, you're jumping essentially into the guard of a FRESH, not yet sweaty, world class BJJ heavyweight? Fedor is about to lose." 
Now, i am as big a fedor uthugger as they come....but this was a mistake. When you make a mistake on the ground vs people of tis level, you will very well get submitted....even if your name is Fedor. 

Does this make Werdum "The Emelianenko Hunter?"


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

its easy to say this after the defeat of course, but when they were both in the cage i had this strong feeling that Fedor was going to lose for some reason, i dunno why, but when happen it was almost like i wasnt even that shocked it had happened.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

my reaction:

"LOL....I told ya'll shit was gonna change in 2010" :thumb02:


----------



## Omar_Shogun (Mar 17, 2010)

My "reaction" was naught but discomfort and confusion.

I was streaming the entire Strikeforce event, although I skipped almost all of the fights on the card because they didn't interest me. I then saw the introductions for Fedor and Fabricio and noticed that Fedor was a little more "antsy" than usual. They were given instructions by Big John and then, on the edge of my seat, the stream failed! I swear I really needed to use the bathroom at the time, which I had been holding in for many long hours, so in frustration I raced upstairs to my bathroom, did my business (it was a number two, for those of you who insist on knowing), came back down, and tried furiously to refresh the stream.

Finally, I had it running again. The picture wasn't there but I heard something along the lines of "knock out ... Werdum shocks the world in sixty-nine seconds!" I honestly thought Werdum had knocked Fedor out. I began panting and talking loudly to myself, "no ... this can't be! I need to watch the fight replay!" I repeated this and other comments of desperation and disbelief like it, confused how Fedor could lose a fight to Werdum quicker than I could take a shit. Then the image came back on and I discovered Fedor lost by submission. I was still in awe and thoroughly upset, but much less than if I had found out Werdum knocked him out.


----------



## VAwrestler (Jun 16, 2010)

Omar-they didn't interest you?? Are you a fan of the stars of the fight game or do you enjoy the sport?? (not attacking you, honestly just asking)

marcthegame-You really thought MAchida getting ko'd was a shock?? He lost the first fight (F those judges) and Shogun KO's everyone...(keep in mind, I like Machida). 

While I was surprised at the ending, I thought something seemed a bit off. When have you seen Fedor just go crazy? He stopped thinking and dropped in wildly, which makes me think he threw the fight. Every other fight I have seen him in, he is prolly one of the calmest people inside a ring/cage. 

Something wasn't right with the way it ended. I'm really not a Fedor fan, but he is better than that..Just more proof that the UFC would **** him like a drunk college ho at a party....


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be honest, I was shocked. But, it wasn't so much that he lost, it was that he lost to Werdum.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I had been eagerly waiting for the day he would lose but this wasnt how i pictured it, this was quite anticlimactic for me. I did feel sorry for him when his translator was asking him questions...

overall I dont know what to think I guess it makes things more interesting but its still pretty weird.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weird*

Yeah it is all a bit unusual isn't it?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

While I was surprised at the ending, I thought something seemed a bit off. When have you seen Fedor just go crazy? He stopped thinking and dropped in wildly, which makes me think he threw the fight. Every other fight I have seen him in, he is prolly one of the calmest people inside a ring/cage. 

Something wasn't right with the way it ended. I'm really not a Fedor fan, but he is better than that..Just more proof that the UFC would **** him like a drunk college ho at a party....[/QUOTE]

he went crazy with zulu and gary goodridge and that japanese guy who never touched gloves.

he also said in the post interview that he wanted to finish
early, he came straight at werdum which he never does, add that with him talking about retirement and only having two fights left on his contract (one now) and you got your answer.

but this loss has probably lit a fire under his ass and maybe it has pushed back his retirement talk


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

i wasn't sad or surprised, just pissed at fedor cus he knew what werdum was going for after the first attempt and he fell into that triangle again..but it's not surprising at all, it was all aranged to avoid overeem, f****** sellout!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*aranged*

I don't think Fedor took a dive if that is what you're implying!


----------

